

“Google is wrapping knowledge up in answer cards and not sending traffic” - landtco
http://blog.sweetiq.com/2014/10/five-takeaways-from-danny-sullivans-qa-at-smx-east-2014/

======
landtco
Interesting convo here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2jt0n8/every_fac...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2jt0n8/every_fact_google_knows_about_it_knows_from/)

------
walterbell
Is there a generic list of defense techniques against scrapers, including but
not limited to Google? E.g. move some content behind a login wall?

~~~
landtco
In theory, you can disallow crawlers and bots via robots.txt. It's not a hard
defense per se because crawlers can ignore it.

------
anigbrowl
Interesting, but the title is confusing. Better to use the original in this
case.

